# Natural trainer looking to become better than natural



## Big_boi (Aug 20, 2010)

In the long and short of it, I want to have super human strength and power. I'm an athlete who likes big weights, jumping on boxes that are as high as my forehead and burning people on the football pitch with speed.

But to cut things short, I'm here to ask experts on how to gain that edge. The edge that all elite athletes say you can reach if you just train hard but you know deep down, after years of agonising training, that this is just near impossible...without 'help'.

So that's what I'm here to do. Oh and ask about squats...so, yeah, hi Musclechat!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

what u wonna know about squats? so are we talking about taking the jump and using gear? lot of supplements out there u could try witch would help creatine being first that springs 2 mind.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

thats true if you have a good phsyique and athletic performance then certain things like creatine can give you a massive boost

it sounds like your for over all performance and if your looking to add squats to your workout routine it will help in that department too


----------



## Big_boi (Aug 20, 2010)

guvnor said:


> what u wonna know about squats? so are we talking about taking the jump and using gear? lot of supplements out there u could try witch would help creatine being first that springs 2 mind.


I have started using creatine and Nitric oxide but with no avail. With squats, been doing them for just over a year but my main problem is:

1) working out how to correctly inhale and exhale and at which portions of the lift

2) when I squat deep I am now starting to get severe pain, right in the hip flexor. I keep my back upright, my head up, don't lean too far back into the squat but whenever I go past parallel where the hip dips below the knees then the pain...man it's excruciating.

As for the gear, I've trained for near enough 4 years, got my bench up to 182.5kg at 91kg bodyweight, deep squat was a demoralising 180kg (but probably mainly down to technique) and I have never been able to go past 234kg on the deadlift. My power cleans are also stagnated at 135kg...

My concern is to increase strength and power only so that I'm able to perform lifts at over 2x bodyweight on bench, 2x on cleans and near to 3x bodyweight on squats and deads. From everything I've read, gear is the only thing that can take me past my natural limits, but if you think there's a way to help me improve without then I would appreciate it...thanks guys


----------



## Big_boi (Aug 20, 2010)

fleg said:


> Unsure on my spelling but why not try Ephedrone. Few of my mates use it for football, say they run like idiots the whole match and don't feel tired.


I've considered ephedrine, from what I've read it gives great benefits on explosive power too...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont do a full squat.

find a ROM you can deal with week in week out and stick to it religeously and add a lil bit of iron to the bar each week.

eph is good with a strong coffee...

stick around matey and make some friends...


----------



## Big_boi (Aug 20, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> dont do a full squat.
> 
> find a ROM you can deal with week in week out and stick to it religeously and add a lil bit of iron to the bar each week.
> 
> ...


Can u be my friend


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`ll say one helpful thing.

if anyone sends you a private message that you dont know or trust offering you anything dont respond as they may well be trying to rip you off...

well dont expect walks in the moonlight matey, but if you stick around who knows lol


----------



## Big_boi (Aug 20, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`ll say one helpful thing.
> 
> if anyone sends you a private message that you dont know or trust offering you anything dont respond as they may well be trying to rip you off...
> 
> well dont expect walks in the moonlight matey, but if you stick around who knows lol


Ah man, no walks? I feel crushed...(no ****)

lol joking aside, yeah man don't worry any thing I would potentially take I already have a friend near to home who has a whole dedicated room with shelves full of 'stuff', but despite his attempts to lure me in, I've still got an ounce of faith that I can push my natural gains a bit further before taking anything.

If I make the decision thogh, could I count on you for advice on how to get the most effective cycle? The guy who sells it doesn't seem to have an awful lot of knowledge on many things including prolactin issues with Deca and Tren, even told me nolva isn't necessary after a Dbol cycle! so I don't think I can trust his advice lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you do a short cycle of 4 weeks general thinking is you`ll get away with no pct.

stay away from decca n tren for now.

post up what you think is a good cycle in relevant section and you will get a million different opinions...

use your skill and judgement yo sift thru the BS.

dont go with the suggestion is what you want to hear :wink:

i`m no expert on gear.

a standard starter cycle could be 30mg of dbol for 4-6weeks along with weeks 1-12 of test e..

you will need a pct-nolva or clomid, possibly some hcg.

but extremes been saying thats actually bollox for a starter cycle and you`d be better off with a short cycle of as i said^^ a month..cant remember compounds he suggested but twas test and an oral.

i recently did 6 weeks of trt sublingually which atrophied my nuts, i then did 3 weeks of test e at 500mg a week.

so 9 weeks total.

no loss of gains no loss of libido.

i might add that sublingual delivery gave me surprising strength gains.

and definelty works.

so up to you really...

ive been natural for the past 3 years have never used needles and wont, but if i do another cycle it`ll definelty be for a month,4-6 weeks off and then ready to go back on if i want...


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

caffine pills increasae cals overall increase food then will increase weight goodluck


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Big_boi said:


> In the long and short of it, I want to have super human strength and power. I'm an athlete who likes big weights, jumping on boxes that are as high as my forehead and burning people on the football pitch with speed.
> 
> But to cut things short, I'm here to ask experts on how to gain that edge. The edge that all elite athletes say you can reach if you just train hard but you know deep down, after years of agonising training, that this is just near impossible...without 'help'.
> 
> So that's what I'm here to do. Oh and ask about squats...so, yeah, hi Musclechat!


Basically, you want someone to show you where to buy steroids? LOL.

If your numbers are correct with your Pb's you are strong enough for anything you want to do...180 plus bench, 240 DL and you are an Athlete who I presume runs? You don't need to be any stronger, seriously.

Also and I should say if you are a competitive athlete it's not wise to use gear and compete, as it's well...not allowed, unless you want to cheat...


----------

